# Caught him.. Husband says he's kept the nudie pics of ex because she owes him money!



## threedogs (Jan 3, 2014)

HAHA!! 


This is so good it needs its' own thread! 

Found my husband's secret stash of nudie pics from his ex.. I suspected they were having an affair but now I have the proof.. he says the truth is he was keeping them for blackmail because she owes him $$!! I must have moron tattooed on my forehead!! 

What outrageous lies have your cheating spouses come up with to justify or cover up their actions?

Unbelievable!!


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

She never told me any outrageous lies but she did tell her co-workers and friends (that I never even knew existed until after d-day and snooping) that I was physically and emotionally abusive and routinely raped her.

Strangely enough she often told me she wanted me to forcibly take her while she resisted. Not my thing.

Oh the one thing she often told people that strikes me as just nucking hilarious is that they were helping our marriage. You know, she was figuring out what she _needed_ from me by bonking other guys.

Hey guys, thanks for helping my marriage! :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So. Your husband admits to being a blackmailer and extortionist?

Oh. OK, then.

What's the police take on this?:FIREdevil:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

lol that's a new one to me! 

Who are all these chicks sending naked pics?? I grew up a generation too late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> lol that's a new one to me!
> 
> Who are all these chicks sending naked pics?? I grew up a generation too late.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IKR? Things sure have changed. Nowadays, they text them all over the place. Look on FB , twitter, etc, it like a contest on who can post the hottest selfie. :smthumbup:


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

SO instead of admitting to an affair he admit to a felony wow that's just stupid beyond belief.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> IKR? Things sure have changed. Nowadays, they text them all over the place. Look on FB , twitter, etc, it like a contest on who can post the hottest selfie. :smthumbup:


Ok maybe I'm TWO generations behind... I had to look up what IKR meant.

I'm off to watch a Murder She Wrote rerun...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## threedogs (Jan 3, 2014)

I really picked a winner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What's your plan of attack? Are you leaving him? Want to work it out? How old are the pics? Are they recent or souvenirs from their relationship from long ago?

If you "right click" on the picture it should give you a "File Created" date right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Why that's an awesome excuse. I need to write that down somewhere.


----------



## threedogs (Jan 3, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> What's your plan of attack? Are you leaving him? Want to work it out? How old are the pics? Are they recent or souvenirs from their relationship from long ago?
> 
> If you "right click" on the picture it should give you a "File Created" date right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


These nudie pics are the tip of the iceberg. Confirmed what I thought was happening all along. He's turned out to be a pretty sneaky, deceitful guy, maybe a sex addict or just insatiable? I'm just glad I have some proof now and the ball's in my court.

I have a meeting with my attorney this week. I don't think I want to work it out. This has been an ongoing problem and I am young enough and smart enough and I think I deserve a 2nd chance at this whole marriage deal. Thank god there are no kids involved.. just dogs  Which stay with me!!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

threedogs said:


> These nudie pics are the tip of the iceberg. Confirmed what I thought was happening all along. He's turned out to be a pretty sneaky, deceitful guy, maybe a sex addict or just insatiable? I'm just glad I have some proof now and the ball's in my court.
> 
> I have a meeting with my attorney this week. I don't think I want to work it out. This has been an ongoing problem and I am young enough and smart enough and I think I deserve a 2nd chance at this whole marriage deal. Thank god there are no kids involved.. just dogs  Which stay with me!!


Sorry this is happening to you. Sounds like you are in a strong place mentally and know what you are doing. Hang in there. You deserve better. Hold onto those dogs!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gulizioquel (Mar 25, 2014)

I was physically and emotionally abusive and routinely raped her.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

gulizioquel said:


> I was physically and emotionally abusive and routinely raped her.


Hello captain random????????????????????????????


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

lol.that is original.never heard that one before.does his ex know he kept the pictures so he could possibly blackmail her.


----------

